# é nóis na fita



## Alexandra Rodríguez

Hola otra vez!! Estoy perdida otra vez por esto....
ajuda!!!!!!!!!!
eae fia
bao?
eh nois na fita?


----------



## Vanda

Alexandra vou juntar com a outra pergunta, uma vez que é sobre o mesmo assunto, tá?

Dum modo bem informal: _e aí, filha, tudo bom?_ 
_Somos nós na fita? _(algum filme que foi feito)


----------



## Alexandra Rodríguez

Valeu Vanda!

Mas nao entendo a palavra fita neste contexto...


----------



## Vanda

Fita/ filme. Fita ou de gravador ou de filme...


----------



## Alexandra Rodríguez

Muiuto Obrigada, Vanda!!!


----------



## patriota

"É nós na fita" é uma gíria paulistana que pode ser usada com diferentes significados. No seu contexto, ele simplesmente quis dizer "tudo bem?".

Alexandra, peça para seus amigos usarem menos gírias, senão será difícil você aprender a língua.


----------



## Vanda

Taraaaa. Quer dizer que esse é o significado da gíria?! E eu que sempre pensei que estivessem se referindo a algum filme, foto que tenham feito juntos. Mais uma pra coleção!


----------



## andlima

Vanda, essa gíria não tem um significado muito fechado... Acho que o patriota quis dizer isso, que "é nóis na fita" é algo muito vago. O *"tudo bem?"* é entendido pelo *"e aí, filha? bão?"*, não pelo *"é nóis na fita"*, que não acrescenta muita coisa neste contexto...

Em outros contextos, pode significar coisas como "é isso aí", "tamos aí", "claro que sim"... Enfim, é meio vago mesmo...

Às vezes se usa simplesmente "é nóis", sem o "na fita", como em: _"Vai ver o jogo do Parmeira? -- Opa, é nóis!"_


----------



## uchi.m

A mim me parece que esse "é nóis na fita" significa que uma ou mais pessoas se encontraram por algum motivo e que por isso estão se sentindo bem. Pode ter a ver com filme ou gravação sonora, mas pode não ter nada a ver também.


----------



## patriota

*andlima* completou perfeitamente o que tentei explicar. Este tipo de linguajar é muito vago e complicado de ser definido com exatidão.

Mesmo se for verdade que a origem de  "é nó(i)s na fita" tem a ver com alguma gravação ou filme, seu significado corriqueiro não tem relação com películas.

Expressões como aquela são usadas por um grupo muito seleto de pessoas. Qualquer cidadão acharia no mínimo estranho se alguém usasse muitas gírias de um círculo social do qual obviamente não faz parte, por isso recomendei a nossa colega estrangeira pedir a seus amigos para moderarem o vocabulário.


----------



## ioa

urgente! alguien puede ayudarme a comprender la frase "é nóis na fita"?? gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Mangato

Necesitaríamos más contexto. Fita significa, cinta, lazo, cinta de magnetófono, video, película de cine etc.

Podría significar _*y nosotros en la película.*_ O, 
_*y nosostros en la foto.*_

Pero mejor, espera la opinión de los nativos

Saludos,

*MG*


----------



## Alandria

"e nóis na fita" é uma gíria *PAULISTA* que significa "estamos com tudo".

SInceramente, não sei como traduzir isso para o espanhol, mas é como se fosse um auto-incentivo.


----------



## ioa

Muchas gracias por la ayuda compaÑeros!


----------



## José Fernando

Na gíria paulistana "fita" quer dizer "roubo" exemplo = Vamos fazer uma fita naquele banco, ou, Eu fiz uma fita que rendeu R$ 1.000,00.
 
"É nóis na fita" literalmente quer dizer que a pessoa esta concordando em participar de um roubo, ou seja, uma "fita", essa gíria é muito comum nas periferias de São Paulo e se usa para muitas situações como no exemplo que deram: _"Vai ver o jogo do Parmeira? -- Opa, é nóis!"_ , os rappers usam muito esta linguagem.
 
Porém para quem esta querendo aprender o português "é nóis na fita" é um termo que jamais devem usar.
 
Gracias.


----------



## Mangato

ioa said:


> Muchas gracias por la ayuda compaÑeros!


 
Por lo que dicen los colegas *estar  na fita* equivale a _*estar en el ajo*_


----------



## LuizLeitao

Nem eu que sou brasileiro e moro em São Paulo  entendo o significado de "é nois"...


----------



## Vanda

É gíria, gente. Não tem que fazer sentido.


----------

